# `sysinstall configNTP`: segmentation fault



## soko1 (Dec 2, 2008)

%uname -sr

```
FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE
```

#sysinstall configNTP [Enter the value, hit enter]

```
segmentation fault
```


----------

